# Hi need answers to Landing question .asap



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

hi we are landing in toronto in 2 weeks but only staying for a week then returning to uk with intention of moving next year.i am about what to put on the forms.we will only be taking a bag on this trip. we will ship the rest later.do i have to complete both forms?and how indepth do i have to go regarding items.i have read that some people have made there own forms in a word or an excel doc. i am not that good with computors so that may be difficult for me.does this help if you put it in this formate?and anything else any one can think of to make our landing go smooth would be great.thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

getmeoutofhere said:


> hi we are landing in toronto in 2 weeks but only staying for a week then returning to uk with intention of moving next year.i am about what to put on the forms.we will only be taking a bag on this trip. we will ship the rest later.do i have to complete both forms?and how indepth do i have to go regarding items.i have read that some people have made there own forms in a word or an excel doc. i am not that good with computors so that may be difficult for me.does this help if you put it in this formate?and anything else any one can think of to make our landing go smooth would be great.thanks


The following form is what you need to complete. Note, you need a separate list for goods accompanying you and one for goods to follow.
http://cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/E/pbg/cf/b4a/b4a-05b.pdf

You would say for example 2 boxes books or 2 boxes kitchenware. You do not require to denote every single item.
Good Luck.


----------

